# LAND OWNERS WITH TO MANY DEER



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

I read a few years ago an artical about some landowners in ND who were having problems with deer,[ to many and wanted hunters to come in and help them with the problem,] I think it was in the Carrington area? 
A friend and I are looking for some areas like this. If any one knows some one who has this sort of problem or if you have this sort of problem let me know, email or pm me. we dont mind harvesting does. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

I wish I knew where someone was having the same problem also.


----------

